# Do i need to worry about wifi drivers when installing freebsd?



## imnotelonmuskiswear (May 18, 2022)

I had problems with a lot of linux distros related to missing wifi drivers that are a pain in the butt or near impossible to install, will i need to install wifi drivers first before installing freebsd?


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2022)

You should find out what the brand and model of your wireless card is. Then we can check if it's supported or not.


----------



## zsolt (May 18, 2022)

you should install FreeBSD first then the wifi drivers


----------



## JozanOfAstora (May 18, 2022)

imnotelonmuskiswear said:


> will i need to install wifi drivers first before installing freebsd?



You can't really install drivers before the OS tho! You might want to check this before installing: hardware compatibility list


----------



## imnotelonmuskiswear (May 20, 2022)

JozanOfAstora said:


> You can't really install drivers before the OS tho! You might want to check this before installing: hardware compatibility list


i don't see the realtek rtl8723be wifi adapter listed there, is it not supported?


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2022)

imnotelonmuskiswear said:


> i don't see the realtek rtl8723be wifi adapter listed there, is it not supported?


Not supported as far as I can tell.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 28, 2022)

imnotelonmuskiswear said:


> … realtek rtl8723be …



Alongside a handful of detected failures, there's one detected success (2020-07-28) with what was then FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE: 

<https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=4cfc4cff49&d=FreeBSD#pci:10ec-b723-103c-81c1>


----------

